# Popular press on "relics and remains"



## mlsco (May 25, 2009)

To me, this has "sensationalist" more than "balanced" written all over it, but maybe others closer to the restoration community could comment:

Brisk trade in salvaged WWII 'warbirds' thwarts US efforts to recover remains of fliers - The Boston Globe


----------

